# ATItool .23 keeps crashing when opening Mem latency adjuster



## Muk (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi, I tried using the memory timings latency editor.  It started messing up the screen so I reset.  When I came back to windows, the second time I open the Mem editor it has gobbly gook characters and one or two boxes with nothing in them.  I have a screen shot if you want.  Also I cannot change anything, and then when I close it, ATItool has a fatal error and closes.  Any ideas on what to do?  Tried a complete uninstall and reinstall and didn't fix it.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2005)

what card do you have?

anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2005)

A 128-bit 9800SE 128MB.  Sapphire.  Stock speeds 325/250.  BTW LOVE the HDD feature!!!!!!!!!  My hd was the loudest thing in my system!!!


----------



## Muk (Jan 12, 2005)

I found that going back to .22 resolved this issue, so it did not have any permanent damage to the card.  But for some reason doing clean installs of .23 did not fix the problem, which would imply it had altered the card???


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2005)

what does it say for chip type in your settings of 0.0.23 ?


----------



## MAG (Jan 12, 2005)

I have the same problem with 0.0.23.
The first access to mem settings is ok but the
second access gives this garbled window or a blue screen.
Between the two accesses i closed the mem setting window.
Chip type is R420.


Does the new detection method produce more stress (and therefore more heat) on the memory?
With the old detection method (can be activated in 0.0.23)
my X800 can reach a 20 MHz higher memory clock (578 MHz).
Tested each method for more than one hour.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2005)

problem found .. it happens when you open the window the second time .. fixed in next version


----------



## MAG (Jan 12, 2005)

Hello W1zzard,

am i right with the presumption that the new detection method for max memory clock
is more stressful (produces more heat) for the memory.


----------

